# Sweet sweet revenge



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw this on KSL and thought I'd share. Man, I'd love to do this to some of our Utah drivers

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=21585551&nid=1017&title=have-you-seen-this-exacting-revenge&s_cid=featured-5


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Haha that gave me a good laugh, but I doubt it ended in kicks and giggles, probably more kicks than giggles.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I wish it rained more here.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It makes you wonder what happened down the road when they took off together and passed the other vehicles.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> It makes you wonder what happened down the road when they took off together and passed the other vehicles.


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am betting they pulled over and hugged it out or got in a dance fight. :mrgreen:


----------

